# Losing Mucus Plug At 34 Weeks?



## AutumnSky

Should I be concerned that labour could be soon?

I remember with my singleton, I lost my plug about 3 days before going into labour, but I was 40 weeks by then, so I was expecting it.

On 3 occasions when going to the toilet today, I have wiped, and there has been a glob of clear jelly-like discharge. No blood or anything. I know that losing your mucus plug doesn't necessarily mean labour will happen, and that in some cases, it can even 'grow' back. But I'm not sure if this is still the case with twins etc?

Any similar stories/advice?

Luckily I have a hospital appt/scan in the morning, so I will definitely mention it to the consultant then as well.


----------



## Alwilan

Didn't want to read and run, but I'm sorry can only advise from a singleton perspective and like you when I lost it labour started within a week. Hope you get some good information from the hospital tomorrow. Good Luck x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi sweet. Jees, twin pregnancy is so worrying, I remember it well!! 

I lost my mucus plug during labour with my singletons, so I can't relate. However, with the twins I had very heavy milky discharge and mucus after 32wks - is it possible that's what this is? My mucus plugs were literally like massive globs of bloody, brown snot (sorry). They always had streaks of colour in them. Have you been feeling ok in every other respect? Labour for me was always preceeded by a good clear out in the bowel department (God, I am painting such a pretty picture here lol), a clear sign that it was imminent for me.

Good luck tomorrow hun, let us know xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

lizziedripping said:


> Hi sweet. Jees, twin pregnancy is so worrying, I remember it well!!
> 
> I lost my mucus plug during labour with my singletons, so I can't relate. However, with the twins I had very heavy milky discharge and mucus after 32wks - is it possible that's what this is? My mucus plugs were literally like massive globs of bloody, brown snot (sorry). They always had streaks of colour in them. Have you been feeling ok in every other respect? Labour for me was always preceeded by a good clear out in the bowel department (God, I am painting such a pretty picture here lol), a clear sign that it was imminent for me.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow hun, let us know xxx

There was no blood in the discharge, but they were 3 medium sized globs of snotty looking stuff between 8am and 1pm. I can't remember if I ever had a bloody show with Jacob, but I definitely remember the plug looking pretty similar.

I've been having stomach cramps this morning, which stopped when I had a warm bath. They've come back now though. Kind of feels like I need the toilet, except I don't.

Because my waters broke with my singleton, and THEN I got the pains, I obviously knew that they were probably contractions. But this time, I can't tell if I'm just having cramps, or if its the beginning of something.

So glad I have my appointment this morning - will be leaving in a bit :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck sweet. Even if they were to come now hun, it's likely they'd be absolutely fine xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

I had my scan, and both babies are doing fine, and still measuring huge, lol! 

They are both transverse again, so I have been booked in for a provisional c-section for 12th Sept when I will be 37w5d. If I go into labour beforehand, they will obviously re-scan me and check the positions before deciding whether to do a section or let me go natural.

I asked about the mucus plug, and the consultant said that unless I'm getting regular pain as well, not to worry too much about it. When I got home from my appt and went to the loo, there was another big glob of mucus. The pains I was getting this morning have stopped now though.

I have another scan/appt in 2 weeks time (if I'm still pregnant by then), but the consultant doesn't think it is likely that they will turn now.

xx


----------



## Alwilan

I'm glad everything is going ok. 12th September is a good day to be born, my youngest turns 2 that day. Does the consultant think it likely that the babies will move again, or if they're transverse now are they likely to stay that way?
Once again, I am happy that you and your babies are doing fine x :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Glad all ok. Mucus is maybe just one of those things hun, and doesn't mean impending labour. If it was your cervix preparing to deliver, then you could still go several more weeks before it does happen xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

Alwilan said:


> I'm glad everything is going ok. 12th September is a good day to be born, my youngest turns 2 that day. Does the consultant think it likely that the babies will move again, or if they're transverse now are they likely to stay that way?
> Once again, I am happy that you and your babies are doing fine x :flower:

The consultant seems to think that they've pretty much run out of room, and that it is unlikely (although not impossible) that they will turn head down now.

:flower:


----------



## ni2ki

Hey, i lost my plug a few times lol, it reforms so i was told, never had blood in, never really had show, was 6cm dialted when i found out i was in labour, was 35 weeks x


----------

